# Self contained transportable UV setup



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

It was time to service my UV unit so I took the time to take some photos of this setup.
Maybe some of you will be interested.
Pump model: Hydor SELTZ L - COMPACT L30 (1200l/h)
UV unit: Velda UV-C Unit 18w (http://www.aquariaveldhuis.nl/product.php?P=10000067701)
This UV can sustain 1200l/h flow.
OK photos:








































Unit is connected with easy release filter double valves so it can be connected to any tank with 2 similar valves (one single set will provide both additional valves for other tanks)

Servicing requirements:
Dirt from the effect of the heat of the UV lamp on the plastics is accumulated both on the lamp and the inside of protective quartz sleeve, this must be cleaned every 2 months or more frequently with white spirit and a cloth making sure both are not touched by bare hands. The external of the quartz sleeve also accumulates a salt like deposit that must be cleaned as well. Not cleaning the sleeve and the lamp will greatly reduce UV efficiency. All connection must be checked every 6 months for leaks, silicon or teflon based lubricant must be applied to all o rings, dirt cleaned from impeller, tubing and piping, plywood must be resanded and revarnished if leaks were presented on the points water has sipped.
Please feel free to ask any questions


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice work indeed!


----------



## jman785 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't have any questions, but I do have a statement to make, as I work in the pool industry.

I would suggest using a non-petroleum jelly, to lubricate the o-rings with, as we do in the pool industry, as Vaseline, tends to gunk up for one, and two it causes the o-ring to deteriorate faster.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

yoink
Thanks 
jman785 
I stay corrected on this one


----------

